# Collars



## River123 (Jul 12, 2015)

I am starting to train my almost 5 month old puppy with hunting and being off leash. What is a good age to start with a shock/ vibration collar? What is the best type/one in your opinion? Also I was thinking about a perimeter collar. Has anybody had experience or knows about a perimeter collar? I can't find very many reviews and there's a lot of different versions and I want to get the best one! 

Thank you!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Riv - wait at least a yr - then only if the pup knows - understands - and responds 2 basic commands in the field - whoa here with voice whistle & hand signals - then the collar is just a long range correction - bark collars - invisible fence will just confuse a pup - the best collar is the 1 that the owner puts on the pup after 100's plus hours of training !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pecan_and_BB (Jun 15, 2015)

My experience over the years when starting to train for off-lead has been to start the dog on a long lead (30' then move to 50'). You can pick them up fairly cheap and the best ones are nylon as they don't absorb water or fray and tangle as easily. Just clip it to your dogs collar and let them drag it around but make sure you have access to at least the end at your feet at all times. 

Whoa or Stop then becomes a very easy command to train and most pick it up quickly. Say the command, if they do not stop, step on the lead but do NOT repeat the command as it teaches them they can ignore the first instance before you really mean it. After stepping on it and they stop moving completely (pulling side to side) give them a release command then reward with praise and treats. Once they get it, you can start to extend the amount of time between the Whoa/Stop and the release. As well, once they understand and respond to it consistently, you can then do it in reverse when they are running toward you with the exception of obviously not being able to step on the chord.

Here or Come also becomes a much easier process since you can say the command, if they do not respond, just give them a gentle pull to start them walking/running towards you. Again do NOT repeat the command and the other tip is do not "real" the dog in keeping tension on the long lead the entire time they are making their way to you.

Silent perimeter training is fairly easy as well with the long lead. Start by allowing the dog to get ahead of you almost to the end of the lead, turn your back to the dog and step on the end. When the dog runs back to you, give them super praise and highest reward treat they desire. This teaches them a - to look for you periodically, and b - if they see the back of your head from your desired distance, they should catch up.

As REM said, wait until older for the even longer range training and in the meantime if you are diligent with the long lead, the longer range commands at a year+ of age become much easier.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Depending on the pup, I normally start ecollar training between 6-8 months old. I've never used a check cord over 20 feet long, but have used shorter ones with young puppies.
On ecollars, my old tried and true favorites aren't made any more.
Garmin bought out tritronics, and changed them up. You might want to hit up Ken ( Willowynd Ranch) in a pm, and pick his brain.


----------

